# Aberdeenshire Meet (Adults Only)!



## Lainsy (Feb 22, 2009)

Flip Flop Flo said:


> Right ladies,
> 
> Suggestions for adult meet:-
> 
> ...


Hey girls, new thread for our child free meet ups! It will be good to have a get together and be able to have a good chat and a few drinks 

I would prefer an evening as dh works 2 out of 3 weekends, but as always majority goes and depending when it was I may still manage!


----------



## Flip Flop Flo (May 1, 2010)

Great idea to have a seperate thread.

Sat lunch was only a suggestion. You guys decide when and where and I'll book.

I really am happy to arrange whatever you all want.

Maybe those who are restricted on dates could suggest some that they would be free and we could work round them.



X


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

yeah i cant do saturday afternoons either.  I still prefer a sunday tho, that wasnt mentioned initially.


----------



## gmac2304 (Nov 5, 2008)

i have a couple of nights out between now & Xmas, so reckon I have used up all my babysitting tokens for this year    - you'll have to count me out of this one Im afraid!

enjoy...

xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Aww sorry you won't be able to make it MrsCoops. Hopefully next time
x


----------



## jackabean72 (Jan 28, 2010)

I would prefer an evening - got lots on in November and December though so don't worry about fitting things round me  xx


----------



## Gwendy (Apr 24, 2007)

Count me in next meet FFF - can't wait to see photos of your wee bundle of joy and meet him in person x Any time suits me too. Sending my mates lots hugs


----------



## Flip Flop Flo (May 1, 2010)

Gwendy!!!!

So good to hear from you 

Xxxx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo (May 1, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Are you up for a meet on a fri or sat night?

Am happy to arrange what everyone wants but worried that Christmas is creeping up on us.

X


----------



## jackabean72 (Jan 28, 2010)

I would like a Friday night    xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

A Friday night's fine with me too   
x


----------



## Gwendy (Apr 24, 2007)

Friday night good for me too x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo (May 1, 2010)

Ok gorgeous gals,

These are the dates for Friday nights:-

18th November
25th November
  2nd December
  9th December

Any suggestions on where we go?

X


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

friday nights are 50/50 with me.... So.... book a date and ill decide then.  If i do come i wont be staying for long.. i am up early on sat mornings, DS1 has swimming lessons and a sat am is DPs lie in day, so ill be up at 6ish as usual! Dont want a late night before.  Are you thinking supper and drinks or just drinks?


----------



## jackabean72 (Jan 28, 2010)

I can do 25th nov and 9th dec. Def dinner and drinks xx


----------



## gmac2304 (Nov 5, 2008)

i wont manage this meet, as said previously, BUT if you're going out on the 9th December, I will be in town for my Xmas night out so would be able to meet up for a drink or 2!    BUT, do not plan anything around me - if I cant manage this one, there will be others!

xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo (May 1, 2010)

25th nov would be best for me xx


----------



## Gwendy (Apr 24, 2007)

25 th November good for me too. Food and drinks sound good. x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo (May 1, 2010)

Ok 25th November it is, I'll also send a PM on ******** also as I know some of us ain't on here often.

An suggestion on where to go?

X


----------



## Lainsy (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey girls, 25th is the one night I can't manage as dh working and I don't have family here to watch Jamie. Gutted but hopefully we will have another night out and will manage then!


----------



## CrazyS (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi folks,

I won't manage 25th either as I have a work do!  First Christmas one - ahhhhh.

Hopefully I will make the next one.

Cx


----------



## Gwendy (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey FFF hun,

seems a lot of people are finding it hard to manage Fri 25th. Can I maybe  suggest a Sunday lunch time if more folks can manage. Soz hun as know it's difficult organising a meet but picking up Sun lunch and cocktails may be best for most of us


----------



## Gwendy (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey FFF

see on ** you have booked la tasca for fri at 8pm - fab - sure we can meet up soon with those that can't manage fri night. x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo (May 1, 2010)

Morning,

Who else would make a Sunday afternoon meet?

We have 5 available for the Friday night, if more people would make the Sunday I can cancel the table that's booked.

Xxx


----------



## jackabean72 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah if we get more than five people able to make Sunday 27th November afternoon then it might be worth changing otherwise we can go with the Friday and book something else after xmas and new year. x


----------



## Lainsy (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi, I can't manage Sunday as dh working. As we said on Sunday we can organise another night for those that can't manage this time. You'll never manage to suit everyone!


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

I can make either. Will just go with the flow!!!
x


----------



## gmac2304 (Nov 5, 2008)

i cant manage either of them Im afraid - as Lainsy said, you'll never please everyone, so just go ahead with the Friday night one & we can book another one for 2012! xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo (May 1, 2010)

Hey ladies, 

Looking to set a date for the next one now so that we all got plenty notice.

How does first week in Feb sound?

X


----------



## Lainsy (Feb 22, 2009)

Friday 3rd or Saturday 4th suits me fine if it's evening


----------



## jackabean72 (Jan 28, 2010)

Friday and Saturday first weekend in Feb sounds good to me too xx


----------



## gmac2304 (Nov 5, 2008)

hya, that's Kyle's birthday so i'll not manage...next time!  xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Both dates fine with me 
x


----------



## Di39 (Nov 20, 2007)

Both dates fine with me, Ive told DH to make sure he keeps them free so he can look after boys xx


----------



## jackabean72 (Jan 28, 2010)

Looking forward to tomorrow night, my mouth is watering at the thought lol x


----------



## jackabean72 (Jan 28, 2010)

Right ladies when is our first Adult meet of the year happening? xx


----------



## Gwendy (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey Jacka,

what about Saturday or Sunday 28/29th just after pay day ?  No money at the mo x


----------



## jackabean72 (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't do that weekend as DH has paid for a night and spa @ Gleneagles for my xmas . What do ppl feel about a weeknight? Dinner? Or Cinema? X


----------



## Lainsy (Feb 22, 2009)

I think we previously said first weekend in February. I'm happy with weekend or weeknight though, any time in Feb from 1st to 14th as dh at home to watch Jamie. Would prefer meal to cinema so we can chat but happy to do what majority wants!


----------



## Gwendy (Apr 24, 2007)

1st weekend in Feb good for me. Weekday or weekend . Probably prefer meal as best for a catch up


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

First weekend in February is okay with me.  Prefer weekends. Can do weekdays but once I'm back to work, weekday evenings start being hectic and busy again!


----------



## jackabean72 (Jan 28, 2010)

Typical I'm the one that asking about plans and then DH tells me that he's going away with work the first weekend in February    Hope you girls still meet xx


----------



## Gwendy (Apr 24, 2007)

No Jacka it aint happening without YOU there.  You sooooo good posting for everyone else.... so there girl . !! Long time since I seen you hun and you try so hard getting us all together. Can we think of another time? I am good for any day in Feb.... Mummy ? great to see yo with your xmas pics of kids and really want to see them too!! and Lainsy and everyone else !!1  Jan such a depressing month - lets plan for a happy positive New Year !!!


TISSY-      - going to p.m. you once I can gather the words /sentiments that you deserve.  I want everyone to know  how you have been me and my husband's rock  .A special a person you are. People offer words of sympathy/gratitude + platitudes  but you certainly have a skill of not only keeping us all together but saying the right words. at the right time.....no more and no less. I am safe in saying you always know the right words to say to everyone at all times ( not only because you in a legal job) but becaus you have a wisdom  and a compassion that I am not letting go as unrecognised...well you have a special gift and I wish there was a special FF honour that honoured you. 

Girls- lets meet up......x


----------



## jackabean72 (Jan 28, 2010)

Aww that's Gwendy honey    Well I can manage the 10th-12th Feb that whole weekend xx


----------



## Lainsy (Feb 22, 2009)

Gwendy you are always thinking of others, you deserve recognition for that too!

I can manage the following weekend too so happy for then. Hopefully a few will manage?


----------



## CrazyS (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi folks,

I should be able to meet up 10-12 Feb.  If all goes well my EC and ET would be the week before so no drinking!

Cx


----------



## tissyblue (Jan 23, 2009)

Gwendy -   You are a special lady and mean a lot to us. We are all here for you and your DH.


Let me know where and when and I can make plans to meet!


Crazy - I'll have your Peroni!


----------

